# AAA setup and report



## MikeCalifornia

Just wanted to let you all know I finally got my AAA set up and sprayed out a door sample for a client, whole kitchen coming up in a few weeks. I purchased a Graco G15 with 411 for near cost brand new, so that was a no brainer. I purchase 25' of new air hose from HD with connections, its the skinny blue with no rubber jacket, so its easy to manuever, its hooked up to my small pancake compressor. Fluid comes from my ED655 hopper pump with 25' line. I sprayed Valspar PreCat satin white, these are shaker style stained cabinets, the client just had them installed last year and wished she would have choose white. 

I must say, spraying with this set up is a breeze. I set the air pressure at 15-20psi, the lowest the compressor will set at, fluid is hard to tell but maybe 500? I did a few test patterns with the air set at the lowest setting at the gun, the 411 was very small, so upped the air to get the fan size I wanted, then increased the fluid after the first spray when I did not get a full wet coat. After that it was on, results were fabulous and overspray was nill. For those with a small compressor and small airless already and do not want to spend the money on a complete AAA package, just buying the gun is the way to go!!


----------



## RH

MikeCalifornia said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I finally got my AAA set up and sprayed out a door sample for a client, whole kitchen coming up in a few weeks. I purchased a Graco G15 with 411 for near cost brand new, so that was a no brainer. I purchase 25' of new air hose from HD with connections, its the skinny blue with no rubber jacket, so its easy to manuever, its hooked up to my small pancake compressor. Fluid comes from my ED655 hopper pump with 25' line. I sprayed Valspar PreCat satin white, these are shaker style stained cabinets, the client just had them installed last year and wished she would have choose white.
> 
> I must say, spaying with this set up is a breeze. I set the air pressure at 15-20psi, the lowest the compressor will set at, fluid is hard to tell but maybe 500? I did a few test patterns with the air set at the lowest setting at the gun, the 411 was very small, so upped the air to get the fan size I wanted, then increased the fluid after the first spray when I did not get a full wet coat. After that it was on, results were fabulous and overspray was nill. For those with a small compressor and small airless already and do not want to spend the money on a complete AAA package, just buying the gun is the way to go!!


Thanks for the update - glad it's working out for you.

BTW, how do your pets feel about you spaying with this setup? :001_unsure:


----------



## PNW Painter

It's funny, but the owner of a local repair shop thought that using an ED655 pump with an AAA gun such as the G15 would be a great setup for cabinets and doors.

I've been considering purchasing a similar set up or a pressure pot setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82

This week I'm gonna finally take my AAA put for a spin. I've got 5 cabinet jobs lined up on a row so I'm gonna get a good feel for it real quick. :yes:


----------



## AngieM

MikeCalifornia said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I finally got my AAA set up and sprayed out a door sample for a client, whole kitchen coming up in a few weeks. I purchased a Graco G15 with 411 for near cost brand new, so that was a no brainer. I purchase 25' of new air hose from HD with connections, its the skinny blue with no rubber jacket, so its easy to manuever, its hooked up to my small pancake compressor. Fluid comes from my ED655 hopper pump with 25' line. I sprayed Valspar PreCat satin white, these are shaker style stained cabinets, the client just had them installed last year and wished she would have choose white.
> 
> I must say, spraying with this set up is a breeze. I set the air pressure at 15-20psi, the lowest the compressor will set at, fluid is hard to tell but maybe 500? I did a few test patterns with the air set at the lowest setting at the gun, the 411 was very small, so upped the air to get the fan size I wanted, then increased the fluid after the first spray when I did not get a full wet coat. After that it was on, results were fabulous and overspray was nill. For those with a small compressor and small airless already and do not want to spend the money on a complete AAA package, just buying the gun is the way to go!!


Can you post a picture of your set up?


----------



## MikeCalifornia

AngieM said:


> Can you post a picture of your set up?


Will do in a couple of weeks when I do the cabinet job the sample is for.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Ok, this is my update on the kitchen cabinet lacquer job. This is my set-up and spray station.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Shot first coat on the cabinets, and two coats on the backs today. Tomorrow will be two more coats on the cabinets and three coats on the fronts.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

This should be a video of me spraying


----------



## AngieM

That's some tight masking and nice set up. Is that a spray booth in the living room in that video? 😁 I noticed the pictures on the wall.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

AngieM said:


> That's some tight masking and nice set up. Is that a spray booth in the living room in that video? 😁 I noticed the pictures on the wall.


Thanks, its working well. That is the dining room, where I am standing taking the picture of the kitchen. It has a slider out to a sun room where we are racking the doors and drawers, and a double opening to the family room, we have that all plastic with a zipper.


----------



## Mr Smith

Are you shooting the Valspar WB lacquer? It's great stuff.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Mr Smith said:


> Are you shooting the Valspar WB lacquer? It's great stuff.


Nope, real precat 275 voc


----------



## Mr Smith

MikeCalifornia said:


> Nope, real precat 275 voc


Nice turntable. Where did you buy it?


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Mr Smith said:


> Nice turntable. Where did you buy it?


Crate & Barrel!! It was a wedding gift 16 years ago. I thought it was better than sitting in a drawer forever.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

All done, put it back today. Came out great!!


----------



## Mr Smith

That's a lot cheaper than buying a new Graco 395 AAA machine. I've got one but yours is probably just as good. Good idea. I've always thought about putting one together but never got around to doing it. That's a better option than using a HVLP gun with a heavy compressor because it is more portable. You can take that to any job site very easily.


----------



## sayn3ver

I have two questions.

1) does that pancake compressor keep up with spraying? Most AAA guns seems to recommend about [email protected] 

2) most small compressors with those requirements are oiled units. Even with an oilless unit like yours, what or how do you think effective /portable water oil separator could be implemented?


----------



## CApainter

Aren't the AAA compressors tankless turbines?


----------



## Mr Smith

CApainter said:


> Aren't the AAA compressors tankless turbines?


Exactly. My Graco 395 Finish Pro has a tiny compressor. It's smaller than the pancake variety as shown above. It's going constantly as I spray.

I wonder what's up with those two box fans on each end of the setup. They don't look like they have hoses attached to them to suck out the over spray dust.. I see filters.


----------



## sayn3ver

After speaking with a SW spray center they believe , for example, the titan air coat uses a Thomas air compressor. 

I think it's this model but a smaller tank. http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/hp-oil-free-air-compressor-2820st-p-759389.html

5cfm oiless. Similar price to what I was quoted on the phone by Titan. 

I don't know what the 395 finish pro has on board. I havent seen one in person. 


G40 manual has a chart for determining air requirements. 
http://www.graco.com/content/dam/graco/tech_documents/manuals/3A0/3A0149/3A0149EN-E.pdf

Rouhly 4.2cfm @ 10psi and 6.4cfm @ 20psi. 

Seems to me you need either a decent piston compressor /turbine or a large enough tank reserve to spray constantly as one might for baseboards and crown. 

Cabinets you'll have a lot of start stop but a mile of wainscoting is still fine finish but an almost constant application.

I'm simply asking to further the conversation. I'd like to do something similar to what you have in the future. I need to pick up a new job site compressor sooner than later as mine is on its way out anyways. Figure I'd kill two birds.


----------



## AngieM

@sayn3ver A drywall friend of mine was telling me his compressor craps out every other year but it has a 3 year warranty so he takes it back to the box store he got it from and exchanges it. He hasn't bought a compressor in the last decade. It's one of those warranties no one takes advantage of I'm guessing.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

sayn3ver said:


> After speaking with a SW spray center they believe , for example, the titan air coat uses a Thomas air compressor.
> 
> I think it's this model but a smaller tank. http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/hp-oil-free-air-compressor-2820st-p-759389.html
> 
> 5cfm oiless. Similar price to what I was quoted on the phone by Titan.
> 
> I don't know what the 395 finish pro has on board. I havent seen one in person.
> 
> 
> G40 manual has a chart for determining air requirements.
> http://www.graco.com/content/dam/graco/tech_documents/manuals/3A0/3A0149/3A0149EN-E.pdf
> 
> Rouhly 4.2cfm @ 10psi and 6.4cfm @ 20psi.
> 
> Seems to me you need either a decent piston compressor /turbine or a large enough tank reserve to spray constantly as one might for baseboards and crown.
> 
> Cabinets you'll have a lot of start stop but a mile of wainscoting is still fine finish but an almost constant application.
> 
> I'm simply asking to further the conversation. I'd like to do something similar to what you have in the future. I need to pick up a new job site compressor sooner than later as mine is on its way out anyways. Figure I'd kill two birds.


I did not have a problem running out of air with my little compressor, it came with my nail gun kit. Running at 20psi doesn't take much to keep that pressure once the motor kicks on. A decent brand compressor with wheels will be my next purchase.


----------



## Mr Smith

sayn3ver said:


> After speaking with a SW spray center they believe , for example, the titan air coat uses a Thomas air compressor.
> 
> I think it's this model but a smaller tank. http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/hp-oil-free-air-compressor-2820st-p-759389.html
> 
> 5cfm oiless. Similar price to what I was quoted on the phone by Titan.
> 
> I don't know what the 395 finish pro has on board. I havent seen one in person.
> 
> 
> G40 manual has a chart for determining air requirements.
> http://www.graco.com/content/dam/graco/tech_documents/manuals/3A0/3A0149/3A0149EN-E.pdf
> 
> Rouhly 4.2cfm @ 10psi and 6.4cfm @ 20psi.
> 
> Seems to me you need either a decent piston compressor /turbine or a large enough tank reserve to spray constantly as one might for baseboards and crown.
> 
> Cabinets you'll have a lot of start stop but a mile of wainscoting is still fine finish but an almost constant application.
> 
> I'm simply asking to further the conversation. I'd like to do something similar to what you have in the future. I need to pick up a new job site compressor sooner than later as mine is on its way out anyways. Figure I'd kill two birds.


I agree with that. You would need at least a 30 gallon compressor for that type of work. Those are pretty big but still somewhat portable. Cabinet doors and boxes are much shorter runs. You can control how fast you want to go and the tank has time to build back up between doors.

I wonder how many painters have a trailer just for a compressor? A 60 gallon would be ideal.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Porter-C...rtable-Air-Compressor-PXCMLC1683066/203653364


----------



## sayn3ver

If a pancake works I'm all for it. It means whatever new comoressor I get is gonna do the job. 
But I look at these specs on the AAA guns and while they are worlds better than the 11-16cfm requirements of some full size hvlp guns, 6cfm is still out of reach of all reasonable hand carry size compressors. 

Or maybe I'm not understanding gracos chart. 

I also don't understand how these AAA units like the 395fp or the Titan 440 get along without a water separator. I guess it's fine for WB products but wouldn't it be an issue spraying lacquer or alkyd enamel undercoat, alkyd finish , etc. 

I'm not trying to make things more complicated, I just don't know or have the experience. The only real spray experience I have under guidance was a short gig working in a racing shell repair shop (composite rowing shells). The guy gave me a crash course in fiberglass/carbon fiber repairs, injecting and vac bagging. I know he did some touch up spraying with a small single stage compressor. I also know he had me spend a great deal of time sanding high build primer and orange peel when he was done ....:whistling2:

Maybe not the best painted himself but he could make the spray jobs he did look good with a lot of wet sanding and polishing compound. I guess that's the hard way.


----------



## PNW Painter

sayn3ver said:


> G40 manual has a chart for determining air requirements.
> http://www.graco.com/content/dam/graco/tech_documents/manuals/3A0/3A0149/3A0149EN-E.pdf
> 
> Rouhly 4.2cfm @ 10psi and 6.4cfm @ 20psi



One thing to remember is that most compressors are rated at x.x CFM at 90psi. As you drop the psi the CFM's increase.

I'd assume that a 2hp unit with a 4 gal tank should be sufficient for onsite work. Here's a good example: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...rds=Rolair&dpPl=1&dpID=511Tr0cVhEL&ref=plSrch






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver

They don't gain much with the psi drop. If it's a piston compressor and it makes 4cfm @90psi it might make 4.5cfm @40.

It's not displacing any more air(piston stays the same size) nor running at a different rpm. The cylinder volume doesn't change either.

Just saying.


----------



## PNW Painter

sayn3ver said:


> They don't gain much with the psi drop. If it's a piston compressor and it makes 4cfm @90psi it might make 4.5cfm @40.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not displacing any more air(piston stays the same size) nor running at a different rpm. The cylinder volume doesn't change either.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying.



You make a great point about the piston, rpm and cylinder volume. I'd never connected the dots before, but it makes sense why you don't gain much CFM as you decrease the PSI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Curious Mike Cali. What are you drying your cabinet doors on? Couldn't see in the pics..I've built a collapsible dry rack for my projects.
On another note. I've also been thinking of getting setup with an HVLP system.
However I figured just getting a single Greco unit would be more organized and less equipment to haul around. Has anyone tried any of the Greco HVLP units?..
Also, are you using your HVLP to spray clear coats? I've done a bit with my airless 495, but find it a touch aggressive.. using a 312 fine finish tip..
Great Post BTW. Still trying to digest all the info on here as I've been an airless spray guy most of my career:whistling2:.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

finishesbykevyn said:


> Curious Mike Cali. What are you drying your cabinet doors on? Couldn't see in the pics..I've built a collapsible dry rack for my projects.
> On another note. I've also been thinking of getting setup with an HVLP system.
> However I figured just getting a single Greco unit would be more organized and less equipment to haul around. Has anyone tried any of the Greco HVLP units?..
> Also, are you using your HVLP to spray clear coats? I've done a bit with my airless 495, but find it a touch aggressive.. using a 312 fine finish tip..
> Great Post BTW. Still trying to digest all the info on here as I've been an airless spray guy most of my career:whistling2:.


I use these
https://erecta-rack.com/

Can only do one side at a time though. Some guys have set up systems that can hang doors from hangers and do both, but I like this way.

I have an hvlp system, don't use it. Very slow and hard to get a nice wet coat. Honestly, I think there is more overspray then the system I have in my post. Other than the compressor, not much more stuff to haul around. With hvlp you can't control the material pressure, just the air. With AAA you can control both.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I recommend the door rack painter you can stack 38 cabinet doors painted both sides with a tiny foot print.


----------



## Mr Smith

Rbriggs82 said:


> I recommend the door rack painter you can stack 38 cabinet doors painted both sides with a tiny foot print.


Can you 100% guarantee that those racks don't leave any marks or indentations on the cabinet doors? It must be touching somewhere. Weren't you worried about that too before you bought it? 

Can one man use this system or do you need a helper? I like the idea of using hangars to spray both sides at once but I've never tried it. Your system seems to be compact which is a big selling point. To hang them you need a big drying area.


----------



## harmonpa

In general air assist airless guns use at most 7 CFM with about 10 psi at the cap typical pancake compressors can give about 3.5 CFM at 40 PSI which may be closer to 4.5 at 10 psi so its probably a bit undersized but it is working which is what matters . For those considering air assist airless vs pressure pots with HVLP heres a good guide on the pros and cons of each.


----------

